# Seney Veterans Ride



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok so it is this weekend, I was just wondering if anyone else on the site is going as well. 


I will be making the trip up leaving Friday after work. But by the way it sounds maybe I will be better to cancel the trip to the UP and ride near Houghton Lake area.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Go on the ride. Don does a great job grooming "other" trails for that ride.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok Riverman, you gonna be there.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

No, sled never came out this year.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Hopefully you made it up there.

I think Don could find snow in July. He's a great guy.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Itchin' to go said:


> Hopefully you made it up there.
> 
> I think Don could find snow in July. He's a great guy.


 
Unfortunately I didn't, I got this stupid sinus crap that is going around. I thought I would be good by now, but it started fighting back wednesday I had a fever of 101, and I am feeling pretty good now but got a bad cough especially when I get excited or laughing. Just really didn't feel up to driving 7 hours. 

Hopefully next year I can make it.


----------

